# Bought a 75 gallon aquarium, with no lid. what are my options?



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, i bought a 75 gallon tank from my buddy, but it has no lid.

im doing an African Cichlid setup, and dont really want them jumping out haha. what are my options? the tank has NO center brace so that killed my chances of a glass top (i think?)

im starting the tank up and starting the cycle next week, 

any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Grab one of those fluorescent egg crate light covers you get at Home Depot . some people use them to divide tanks. 

I use them as covers to stop them from leaping out - works very nicely.

Costs very little and very easy to cut to size as well.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I inherited an old 65gallon Hagen tank that didn't use a centre brace. Tank was a 4 footer. There was a kit that I ordered from Hagen with a plastic brace through the middle to fit a sliding glass top. Is your tank a Hagen?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

DIY lid.

Get glass cut at Crystal glass.
Then buy hinge from King Ed (cost a bit of money tho, might cost more than glass)


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Kimrocks said:


> Grab one of those fluorescent egg crate light covers you get at Home Depot . some people use them to divide tanks.
> 
> I use them as covers to stop them from leaping out - works very nicely.
> 
> Costs very little and very easy to cut to size as well.


Also on the hardware store front, I've seen people get window screen kits and make screens that fit. For example: DIY Mesh Screen Aquarium Top


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

ninez said:


> DIY lid.
> 
> Get glass cut at Crystal glass.
> Then buy hinge from King Ed (cost a bit of money tho, might cost more than glass)


is there a guide on how to do this properly? i could do this, i would rather go this route as i dont want stuff falling through a screen into my tank, such as when my girlfriend decides to clean the house and spray stuff in the house haha.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

No brace sounds like a hagen? I got my lid from King eds! or you can look for a plastic 75-90g top with lids someone out there might have one I found one on craigslist! or just get glass/plexy


----------

